# Benchmade griptilian thread!!!



## cutlerylover

Well I know the griptilian is a popular model, and alot of you guys have some version of the Benchmade Griptilian, so share your pictures, stories, and thoughts on them! I decided to make a very short video of mine just shaving soem bark off a branch...the video is more or less just a size reference to a full size grip in my hands, also included is 2 pics of my grip in pieces...I decided to take it apart to clean it and see what was going on inside...didn't take long to clean and put back together! Enjoy, I look forward to seeing all of yours!

VIDEO...

http://s131.photobucket.com/albums/p282/cutlerylover/?action=view&current=gripD2.flv


----------



## Valolammas

What, no more pics from anyone?

I can't post any, as I don't have a Griptilian. I just wanted to say thanks for those pics where you had taken it apart, it's always interesting to see what's inside things and how they are put together. Good job!


----------



## cutlerylover

Your welcome...I know some of these CPF guys have these griptilians, they must me asleep, lol...Ok, I guess we can turn this inot a thread about all and any knife taken apart? I would be interested to see that as well...ALL knives welcome!


----------



## IsaacHayes

Cool. I still want a mini grip. Looks like it's pretty fast to open!


----------



## powernoodle

_Left side, bottom: Mini-Grip; left side, 4th from top: tanto Griptilian._





_Tanto Griptilian with Manix._


----------



## cutlerylover

IsaacHayes said:


> Cool. I still want a mini grip. Looks like it's pretty fast to open!


 
Very easy and fast to take apart...putting it back together was not so bad either, although I spent about 15 minutes trying to line the pivot screw up with the blade until I realized that I needed to push down on the axis lock while doing so, lol, I felt pretty stupid after figuring it out...So thats my biggest tip to anyone who wants to take their grip apart...lol...


----------



## this_is_nascar

I have (2) Griptillian's but they're both Mini's. I prefer their size for EDC. One of them is a standard black verson and the other one (my favorite) is the Doug Ritter version.


----------



## loonybin

Well, I posted pics of mine in another thread, so I don't want to use up too much bandwidth.

Here are some clickable thumbnails of them, though...


----------



## Bear Claw Chris Lappe

The glare off this Mini-Grip' may have more candle power than a Mag-Lite!


----------



## cutlerylover

Bear Claw Chris Lappe said:


> The glare off this Mini-Grip' may have more candle power than a Mag-Lite!


 
LOL, actualy I like that, but just can't get over the fact its pink, but they say a real man can wear a pink shirt, why not use a pink knife, I know the sheeple won't be too scared of it, lol...On the plus side, I know a portion of the benafits for those pink grips goes to breast cancer, which is always nice...:twothumbs


----------



## Ivanhoe

I have a mini grip en route from Cabelas. (cashed in some points) it is the black handle/blade - serrated/straight. I'll throw up a pic when I get it.


----------



## Gadget Guy

I just got my first one today. It's a great knife for the money, and the size is perfect for a backup knife. I bought the mini, BTW....


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

Gadget Guy said:


> I just got my first one today. It's a great knife for the money, and the size is perfect for a backup knife. I bought the mini, BTW....


The mini is way too "mini" for my taste. The regular Grip is adequate... but the fixed Griptilian is clearly the better one.


----------



## Omega Man

I just got a 555 in blue from Litho123 at the Market Place. I LOVE it!


----------



## tussery

To each his own. The normal Griptilian is too huge for me. Which is why I never use mine.


----------



## cutlerylover

tussery said:


> To each his own. The normal Griptilian is too huge for me. Which is why I never use mine.


 
I find the full size to be a bit on the bulky side in the pocket, but not enough for me to not carry it...By design it is a bit wider in the handle than alot of folders its size...


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

tussery said:


> To each his own. The normal Griptilian is too huge for me. Which is why I never use mine.


To me, these pocket knives just don't offer adequate blade size for outdoor tasks. I've just got a Benchmade Rukus, it makes all my other folders look like girly toys. No more tiny knives for me... I don't carry knives in the city, therefore size ins't an issue. Gimme a mean looking fully-sized blade anytime!


----------



## Art Vandelay

For me the large size is too big, and the mini size is too small. I wish they made a medium side Griptilian. That would be just right.


----------



## loonybin

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> The mini is way too "mini" for my taste. The regular Grip is adequate... but the fixed Griptilian is clearly the better one.


To each their own. Each size is designed for a particular task, so just because it doesn't fit for your tasks doesn't make it worse or inferior. It just doesn't fit what you need. I carry my mini-Grip at work to avoid scaring the sheeple, and I polished parts to make it look more like a gentleman's knife. When I'm out and about, I carry either my 812 or my 710. For outdoors, I'll carry my 710 or a 4"+ fixed blade.


----------



## Dantor

When I got my grip (and it's all your fault!) it was great, fit nice in hand, pocket, and the axis lock! pop, pop, pop! My GF thought I was being silly. Then she started using it, and now it's hers! (though she keeps it in her purse) so I had to get another, and got a 710, but axis rocks!


----------



## cutlerylover

well if somethgin has to be my fault thats about the best thing that could have happened, lol...glad to hear your grilfriend can enjoy it as much as you can!


----------



## Dantor

cutlerylover said:


> well if somethgin has to be my fault thats about the best thing that could have happened, lol...glad to hear your grilfriend can enjoy it as much as you can!



lol I meant everyone here in the forum but you are a part! ty


----------



## cutlerylover

Dantor said:


> lol I meant everyone here in the forum but you are a part! ty


 
hahahaha, oh ok...well could be worse right...


----------



## FlashSpyJ

Just bought this knife! Im very pleased with it!


----------



## Dantor

and FlashSpyJ, it's like a zombie fungus, it keeps growin on you! The more you use it, the more you like it! Congrats


----------



## Bear Claw Chris Lappe

One more on it's way, a yellow Ritter Mini-Grip!


----------



## Dantor

very nice BCCL! I've looked at that and drooled! Be hard to lose/not see, smart. Make sure you give us some pictures and comparisons next to others please!


----------



## Bear Claw Chris Lappe

Dantor said:


> very nice BCCL! I've looked at that and drooled! Be hard to lose/not see, smart. Make sure you give us some pictures and comparisons next to others please!



Here you go, just arrived yesterday.







With full size Ritter RSK





With another Mini-Grip. (lord that pink Grip' is LOUD!)


----------



## Dantor

very nice! you'll never lose them and should be very visible when you set them down, like on the grass. congrats!


----------



## Willabbott

Guess I'll add mine to the list... The Griptilian has been one of my favorite Benchmade knives for quite some time... I still have a bunch I'd like to add, including some that are no longer made, with time. But I'm also a huge fan of all things Benchmade One reason I like the Griptilian so well is the price, it's much less expensive than others in the same class and quality (dealer pricing that is) and just isn't all that expensive to buy.


In the photo bellow, on the top are 2 standard 551's these are my EDC knives (as can be seen) though as of late I've been carrying a Lone Wolf Harsey T1 and Benchmade 690 because I can 

On the left side bellow the EDC are a full size and mini Limited Edition Gray handles

On the Right next to the Gray are Full Size and Mini Oregon Firearms Academy Griptilians, complete with laser etched logo, these were made by Benchmade for my Dad's company only about 20 made so far, and the mini only about 5 were made

And finally on the bottom, Limited Edition M2HS Doug Ritter matched set (both #171) mini and full size

Not pictured is my Fixed Griptilian plain satin finish, straight edge.


​


----------



## cutlerylover

wow, very nice collection of grips! What blade steel is on your EDC grips? The older 440C or newer 154cm? Just curious...


----------



## Ivanhoe

a follow up to my earlier post: My first BM grip! I really like it.


----------



## perado

*A 552 for the right side; a 556 for the left. I couldn't get matching numbers, but who's going to get close enough to tell?*


----------



## Bear Claw Chris Lappe

perado said:


> *A 552 for the right side; a 556 for the left. I couldn't get matching numbers, but who's going to get close enough to tell?*



Nice set!!!! I like that Ritter Mini-RSK 558!


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK

Can someone explain to this knife noob why this knife is so popular?


----------



## Dances with Flashlight

I have no experience with the full-size Grip, and got my MiniGrip just recently. I can't relate any fair comparisons with other knives since my others just don't compare, so my thoughts are really just limited to some early, subjective impressions of the MiniGrip standing by itself: Nice size (though I actually prefer something smaller), quality steel with a good blade shape (mine is the modified drop point with stud, rather than the hole found on the sheepsfoot blade) very light weight, comfortable and secure grip, slick & smooth action, and a truly beautiful and solid locking mechanism. It's a great value at a modest price, and it looks good as well. Previous posts on the Grip will give you a lot more depth from users with far more experience. You'll find strong proponents for all of the many variations of this great knife.


----------



## mikehill

Just received my large Ritter ... so good I'm on the lookout for a small version for an EDC. I have a small Sebbie but find the Grips sharpen easier and are more comfortable


----------



## Dantor

V8TOYTRUCK said:


> Can someone explain to this knife noob why this knife is so popular?



We all want a good knife, functional, made well, fits your hand good and perdy (southern accent). 

Most would like it inexpensive (relative to good knives), and a good warranty:

that is the Griptilian!


----------



## Bear Claw Chris Lappe

V8TOYTRUCK said:


> Can someone explain to this knife noob why this knife is so popular?



Dantor said it great!

The Griptilian is just one of those great knives that is almost a perfect combination of affordability and quality.

The size and weight make them perfect for EDC, but they are tough enough to take outdoors also.

I am becoming more of the opinion, that the Benchmade Griptilian is poised to be the "Buck 110" of the 21st century.

PS, 2 more arrived here yesterday! , 550H and 553 Tanto....


----------



## jefflrrp

[resurrecting old thread]

Im poised to pick up two 550 Grips this summer. A sheepsfoot satin blade, and a sheepsfoot black finished blade. They'll be my new EDC knives, and compliment my SF L1.


----------



## cutlerylover

jefflrrp said:


> [resurrecting old thread]
> 
> Im poised to pick up two 550 Grips this summer. A sheepsfoot satin blade, and a sheepsfoot black finished blade. They'll be my new EDC knives, and compliment my SF L1.


 
The griptilians are very popular for good reason, I don't think you will be dissapointed in any version of them....


----------



## FredM

Dantor said:


> When I got my grip (and it's all your fault!) it was great, fit nice in hand, pocket, and the axis lock! pop, pop, pop! My GF thought I was being silly. Then she started using it, and now it's hers! (though she keeps it in her purse) so I had to get another, and got a 710, but axis rocks!



I much prefer my 710 to the griptilian.

I don't understand why the 710 is not more popular.


----------



## texasflyfisher

I love the Benchmade Ritter Mini Grips! I wish the scales came in more colors other than black and yellow. I however was able to obtain one of the rare Valentine's Day Ritter Mini Grips in Pink for a present to my wife.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

cutlerylover said:


> The griptilians are very popular for good reason, I don't think you will be dissapointed in any version of them....


They are popular because they are the cheapest U.S made folder from Benchmade. After I've got the Rukus and the 710-D2, my Grip lives in the drawer or serves me as a camping backup.


----------



## Gunnerboy




----------



## cutlerylover

Gunnerboy said:


> Yuck..sorry for the out-of-focus shot.


 
Don't worry, you can't tale a bad picture of a good knife, haha...:thumbsup:


----------



## PG5768

I got my RSK Mk1 in the mail yesterday. I'm going to carry it for a while and see how I like it. Love the blade and blade shape.


----------



## jchoo

I love my 550HG. It's my strong side EDC knife, replacing my Spyderco Endura 4 (waved plain blade) that is now my weak side EDC knife. This one is marked Prototype 2007 and has a round thumb hole.






Here is a picture of the 550HG next to my Endura and E2DL for size purposes. :twothumbs


----------



## Fitz

I thought I'd add some pics of my latest, a little out of the ordinary but I like it.


----------



## 2xTap

Fitz,

I saw those custom Griptilian scales on a custom knife site/dealer about a week ago and had every intention of ordering a set in the Orange like yours..........but now I can't find that website! 

If you don't mind me asking, where did you get yours from......I want a set!

2xTap


----------



## Fitz

I got the orange G-10 scales from Moore Cutlery (Link). I e-mailed Gary and asked him a few questions, great guy to deal with! They were fairly simple to install, lining up the blade pivot hole and washers when re-installing the pivot was the toughest part. I'm pretty sure they have the available colors listed, just put a note in the comment box with your order or there's a link on the site to contact him. Looks like they put some Atwoods up on the site today as well, but I bought 4 knives this week and a couple lights, so I better hold off!


----------



## 2xTap

Fitz,

That's the place! Thanks bud.....I could have swore I added the link to my favorites but can't find it. It's in there now! That orange looks sweet with the black finished blade.

I got a satin finished 551MDP I was thinking of using, but I might go get a 551BK for this mod.

Thanks again for the link! :thumbsup:

2xTap


----------



## Fitz

Glad I could help! When I went to grab the site link I noticed the Atwoods, so I went back to look and they also had some Nemesis Knives Ti bottle openers that got put on the site today. Wound up picking up a few, so I'm glad you asked for a link or I would have missed them!!


----------



## 2xTap

Fitz,

I saw those Atwoods and was pretty tempted myself, but I am also a bit thin on the play money at this point. I dropped a bunch of coin on a slew of slipjoints this past month. Got a bunch of Case material for my pattern collections, including a sweet deal on a minty Case Classic stockman that was a "must have". Also snagged a Custom Hunter from Justin over at Ranger Knives that I've been drooling over since the Blade Show.

2xTap


----------



## cutlerylover

Nice, I have seen the scales but never on someones own pics, good to see your enjoying yours!


----------



## Ctrain

Loving these pics!
Going to grab a couple of Grips in the coming weeks... one plain blade one tanto...
Can anyone tell me how scratch resistant the BK1 coating is?
Mush difference between that and BT2?

Cheers


----------



## Metatron

here is my latest one and only benchy. i am really chuffed with the axis system, makes opening and closing way quicker than a flicky.
a big thank you to mike @NGK for the band aids, they came real handy


----------



## 2xTap

Ordered myself another one this week, this one a 551BK-MDP. Nothing special here aside from it being a coated plain edge, which seems harder and harder to get from Benchmade nowadays.......but like everything else I have from Benchmade the quality is top-notch!












This one is going to be used for a set of Wilkins "Griptilikins" scales upgrade. Just need to get the money together to order a set.

2xTap


----------



## Fitz

Great choice! What color are you going to get?


----------



## greenLED

2xTap said:


> Ordered myself another one this week, this one a 551BK-MDP. Nothing special here aside from it being a coated plain edge...


That is an awesome looking Grip!


----------



## 2xTap

Fitz,

I'm going with the Orange G-10, like the set-up you got on yours. :thumbsup:

greenLED,

Thanks. It's going to look even better once I am done with it. Though, it does currently pair up well with my other Grip..........







............I like their Modified Drop Point design.

2xTap


----------



## m16a

I'm liking the mini grip more and more. Now that I know it can be made to open with a wrist flick, I'm pretty much sold. I've settled on a decent looking model from New Graham, but I'd like the cheapest possible deal not from ebay. Any thoughts guys?

PS, its a 555 I believe.

http://www.newgraham.com/detail.aspx?ID=4940


----------



## cutlerylover

m16a said:


> I'm liking the mini grip more and more. Now that I know it can be made to open with a wrist flick, I'm pretty much sold. I've settled on a decent looking model from New Graham, but I'd like the cheapest possible deal not from ebay. Any thoughts guys?
> 
> PS, its a 555 I believe.
> 
> http://www.newgraham.com/detail.aspx?ID=4940


 
I ALWAYS use newgraham, but someone recnetly told me that knifeworks has better prices...here it is in a non coated blade for a few bucks cheaper...they also have alot of other versons..

http://www.knifeworks.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=10180


----------



## visualnewbie

Here's mine. It's a bit more worn now since this photo, but I still love it...


----------



## Fitz

I picked up one of the mini Grips in D2 steel from Cabelas this afternoon. Olive with plain black blade. I've been a fan of D2 for a while, I'm glad to see it available in the mini Griptillians. should make for a good, fairly inexpensive, user knife.


----------



## Trashman

Those orange scales are sweet, Fitz! Is that a regular or mini?

As for me, I've got a lavender (purple?) mini that I picked up from somebody on EDCF. It's got the older 440C. I'd probably prefer 154cm, but this is serving it's purpose, anyway, and it's probably a little bit safer. (154cm can be scary! At least, it is on my Benchmites.)

I like the Grips (minis, in my case) because they feel solid, like they can take a beating, they're not too expensive (which makes me not mind having it take a beating), and because with the pull of the axis lock, you can flick 'em open just like an auto. BTW, anybody ever not open them by flicking them? I do it every time.

How does D2 steel differ from 440C or 154cm? Is it (can it be made) as sharp, sharper, or not as sharp as 154cm?


----------



## Fitz

Thanks Trashman! That one is a full size, they don't have the custom grips for the mini yet. I agree with your thoughts on the Griptillians, hard to beat for the price, and I like the Axis lock a lot. 

As far as D2 vs 154cm, There's lot's of arguments on the virtues of different knife steels, one thought on D2 is that it tends to hold an edge for a long time between sharpening better than a lot of steels. It's used for tooling dies which need to last a long time or it costs the company money. 

I'm sure a lot of it has to do with the way the blade is heat treated and ground. Whether that's true or not, I'll not hazard an opinion. I have a several Dozier knives in D2 and have always had good luck with them for their intended purpose. I've heard D2 described as the .30-06 of the knife steel world. There's always newer and more hyped steels that come in as the "flavor of the month", but D2 just works.


----------



## Trashman

Well, Fitz, I guess your answer is about as good as it gets. You didn't really answer my question, so I did more searching, and found more information, but still nothing conclusive. It appears that D2 and 154cm can both be harded to the same degree and are probably similar in performance, though the D2 is classified as a tool steel and 154cm is classified as a stainless steel, as found here: http://www.cutleryscience.com/reviews/blade_materials.html

I'd say, though, if Benchmade is using it, it's going to be a good choice.


----------



## Fitz

Exactly. I don't think you're going to find a definitive answer, there's opinion everywhere but not much in the way of fact due to all the variables! I'm happy with the D2 knives I have, but also the 154CM, 30SV, 3V, etc....

If they do the job they were intended for well, that's all that counts!


----------



## SIMON LEONE

hey guys 

it's mine  












I bet you all have dozens of edc gadgets but happen to carry only one or two? Same with me - the mini grip and lod is my de facto edc.

I love the mini. The Blade is ultra sharp even after lots of serious cutting it's sharp enough for shaving (I tried it ) 

it's yellow because I already lost too many knives in the woods and I personally don't like all these "camouflage" knives. At least because I don't have any tactical use for it.
Anyway it's my first knife with a color like this and not the last one. It's striking color proved itself very valuable. I have it ready to hand faster than my other knives.

best regards


----------



## Fitz

Nice one Simon! Love the color yellow as well- great knife!


----------



## greenLED

I've been close to springing on a yellow mini-grip (I like the 556) a couple of times.


----------



## jch79

greenLED said:


> I've been close to springing on a yellow mini-grip (I like the 556) a couple of times.



What?!? A yellow Griptilian for *greenLED*? 






I managed to find a new discontinued Green #556, and was able to send it to BM to upgrade to 154cm steel! As you can see, it's been used. :thumbsup:

:wave: john


----------



## greenLED

That's puuuure eveil!!

purrrdy!


----------



## Fitz

Well, I broke down and ordered a yellow mini 555HG in case they decide to quit selling the sheepsfoot model anytime soon. I'd like to match it up with a black coated blade, so maybe I'll pick up a black handle with a black plain blade and swap them if I can find one. The mini grips with plain black sheepsfoot blades seem to in short supply.


----------



## jzmtl

Does anyone know if the cabela D2 griptilian use CPM D2, or regular variety?


----------



## cutlerylover

I heard there is no difference, D2, S30V all are just short for CPM-S30V and CPM-D2...I coudkl eb wrong but I think crucible steel is the onyl peopel who make those steels...At last this is what soemone on the forums told me then another person backed them up on the reply...?


----------



## jzmtl

From my understanding D2 is made by a lot of people, but the CPM version have a much better carbide distribution. But then again maybe only CPM version is used in knives?

But it looks like it dosen't matter anymore since cabela refuse to ship it to me, because according to their rep "This item is considered a leathal weapon and cannot shipped outside u.s.".


----------



## cutlerylover

Ahh sorry to ehar it man, shipping knives outside the us is such a hassle, even manual knives liekthis, I hate knife alws, just like gun laws they onyl hurt the responsible people using them...


----------



## sabre7

Just got the Benchmade Vex, very impressed- what a solid, well made knife for <$40!! Red class but feels like it should have cost at least twice as much- G10 handles, 8Cr14MoV blade, titanium coated blade, liner & ergonomic clip. Lower price probably because it is made in China, liner lock, etc. 
I have a feeling I'll be getting the Griptillian next, but how strong is it, looks like there is no liner, just the plastic handles.


----------



## bullfrog

http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=581554

scroll down for the pics of the grippie guts and liner.

These knives are tough as nails!

The vex is also really nice - a bit heavy for my edc need and I love the axis lock of the grips - but I think the look of it and blade shape are great. Love the details you get on this knife.


----------



## jzmtl

cutlerylover said:


> Ahh sorry to ehar it man, shipping knives outside the us is such a hassle, even manual knives liekthis, I hate knife alws, just like gun laws they onyl hurt the responsible people using them...



It's probalby just their store policy, everybody else have no problem shipping knives outside u.s.


----------



## cutlerylover

probably...I kniow canada is sometimes not seen as international to some companies..like many will ship to US and cabada only but nowhere else, others just ship within the US only I guess...


----------



## KDOG3

I have a minigrip on the way from newgraham, should be here tomorrow. I had a full size grippie but decided to sell it cuz of the sheepleness of the Peoples' Republik of New Jersey and their paranoid mindset...


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

cutlerylover said:


> I heard there is no difference, D2, S30V all are just short for CPM-S30V and CPM-D2...I coudkl eb wrong but I think crucible steel is the onyl peopel who make those steels...At last this is what soemone on the forums told me then another person backed them up on the reply...?


All S30V are CPM-S30V but very few D2 tool steels are CPM-D2. CPM-D2 is only made by Crucible, while plain D2 is made by a bunch of steel makers.

S30V is a Crucible proprietary steel, no one else makes it.


----------



## greenLED

Two questions, boyz:

1. We went to the beach the other day and my son took a dip in the ocean with his mini Grip still attached to his shorts. He rinsed it later with fresh water and lubed it, but the internal spring is showing signs of corrosion. 

Any good ways of getting rid of the rust and returning the spring to its original luster? The knife works just fine, BTW, it's just the cosmetics that's bugging him.


2. I've been eyeing a Ritter Grip. Anybody care to share what are the dis/advantages of the S30V steel over the regular minigrip's 440C?

Also, how durable is the teflon coating vs. the stone washed finish? I read somewhere that the latter somehow seals the pores of the steel (but I'm a sucker for all black stuff).


----------



## KDOG3

Just got mine about 20mins ago...Just snapped a pic with my E1B with glo-fob for dramatic effect...LOL....


----------



## cutlerylover

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> All S30V are CPM-S30V but very few D2 tool steels are CPM-D2. CPM-D2 is only made by Crucible, while plain D2 is made by a bunch of steel makers.
> 
> S30V is a Crucible proprietary steel, no one else makes it.


 
ok so half right, lol Ill take it, hahah yeah that makes sense because S30V is made for knives but D2 is used for alot of other thgins, so I cna see that...thanks for the info!


----------



## cutlerylover

benchamde does their finished well coated or not no worries there unless you get a D2 or similar tool steel it wotn mater mcuh eather way, as for S30V vs 440C, S30V is just a much harder steel makign it hold an edge MUCH longer, pronlem is its hard to some people to sharpen beign that its so hard so its a give and take, BTW all grips these days have 154CM standard steel which is like right in the middle of 440C and S30V...


----------



## greenLED

Thank you very much, Jeff. 

I must have older minigrips; both are 440C.

Still debating whether the different blade shape and steel justify the extra money. I could basically buy 2 minigrips for the price of a single Ritter. :thinking:


----------



## fireboltr

I dont have a regular griptilian but I do have Ritter RSK MK1.

Dont currently have any pics of it but here is a link to the ONLY site that they can be bought at....

http://www.aeromedix.com/product-ex..._id/1080/nm/Doug_Ritter_RSK_Mk1_Folding_Knife


----------



## cutlerylover

its a tough choice there are so many versiosn of the grip too...now the latest was the hollow ground modified sheepsfoot with the round openign hole, lol too many to choose! many people love the ritter grips just due to the steel upgrade...they love their grips but wanted an even better blade...


----------



## mahoney

The Ritter blade shape is very nice and cuts a bit better than the regular Griptilian. However, I was not too pleased that I had some chipping of the S30V blade under light to moderate use. As always YMMV

FWIW, the black coating on my D2 Griptilian did not last all that long with heavy use before becoming quite scuffed.


----------



## greenLED

Thanks, mahoney. I've been reading and it seems that the black coating is cool but it does get mangled. I have a couple of fixed blades that are black coated, and they've gotten damaged over the years. I can't imagine putting a smaller knife through what I've put those fixed blades, though.

Jeff, I like the Grip's thumbstub version best (both because of the stud and the blade's shape). I like the shape on the Ritter's blade a lot too.


----------



## cutlerylover

Im the same way I prefer a thumbstud anyday...and a clip point or drop point blade...


----------



## IcantC

Wow nice pics people.

I was looking to pick up a Benchmade Mini Grip and I read some people are able to get them for $50? Any links guys?

I saw the links posted by cutlery lover and some on ebay. 

Cheapest I have found is $60 shipped on ebay, for example
http://cgi.ebay.com/Benchmade-556-M...39:1|66:2|65:15|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

I am looking for black handles( I guess olive is ok) and wanted plain edge with a drop point. I would like one that will not rust or corrode easily(due to getting wet, sweat or age) I was about to buy the D2 from Cabelas, but read the black coating wears off.

So will the $60 one in the above link be ok?

Also anyone know where I can get a kydex sheath for the mini grip? 

Thanks!

PS Cutlery lover, thanks for the sharpening vids and others on youtube .


----------



## cutlerylover

Thank YOU for the interest in ym videos, haha, I appreciate it! As for this one $60 shipped is a good price for a mini...


----------



## greenLED

IcantC, I've gotten my Grips off the CPFM. All of them were "like new" and $5-10 bucks less than what I could find elsewhere online. 

Those $60 shipped sounds reasonable, BTW.


----------



## Gunnerboy

IcantC,

Here's one for $54.99: https://www.droidsdeals.com/Brand_Name/None/item5892.php

I bought my Mini Grip w/black handle, black tanto-combo blade from this company.

Cheers,
Gary


----------



## m16a

Grippy FTW. One amazing budget knife. Hasn't failed me yet:twothumbs


----------



## IcantC

Thank you for the feedback and the link Gunnerboy.

Soon I too will have a Mini Grip too


----------



## greenLED

IcantC said:


> Soon I too will have a Mini Grip too


I just bought a like-new mini-Ritter MK1.


----------



## streetkid

Is the mini-grip the cheapest knife with the Axis locking system, if not, what is?


----------



## Gunnerboy

streetkid said:


> Is the mini-grip the cheapest knife with the Axis locking system, if not, what is?




I believe it is, although I often see Mini-Grips costing more than the full-size Grips.


----------



## greenLED

Gunnerboy said:


> I believe it is, although I often see Mini-Grips costing more than the full-size Grips.


I guess that's because of the popularity of the minigrips.


----------



## conor

*oh noes! Just ordered this....*

Black handle....i think this pic is of the OD version. my 1st benchmade mini grip!


----------



## TITAN1833

*Re: oh noes! Just ordered this....*

Hi you would have been better posting in this thread. 

(_Moderator note_: Thanks for the link - post merged into this thread & link removed.)


----------



## Viper55555

Just got my 151. Love it.





















Perfect size. Your hand always gets the same grip every time you pick it up.





Ya, its sharp out of the box.


----------



## greenLED

greenLED said:


> I just bought a like-new mini-Ritter MK1.


...and it came in today. It's far better-looking than what I remembered it being. Money definitely well spent.

I need to take a pic of my "Grip family".


----------



## greenLED

My new Doug Ritter mini MK1:







BTW, do they all come with a SS clip? I have the original black BM clip, but the seller also sent me a *really* nice clip that matches the blade's finish.

I'm lovin' this knife!


----------



## kaichu dento

FredM said:


> I much prefer my 710 to the griptilian.
> 
> I don't understand why the 710 is not more popular.


+1

I carried a 710 for a while but ended up putting it away due to the fact I prefer the slightly smaller 705 and 525, which I carry daily.

Now my sister has my 710 which she thinks is perfect with its serrations, I'm going to have to get another, but this time with plain edge.

I love griptilians for comfort and value, but really love the 705/710 and 525/520's even more!


----------



## matt0

I've got a question about the axis lock on these knives. From the pics in the first post and in *this thread* bullfrog linked to on page 3, that "omega" spring seems to be holding the "axis bar" forward. I've only held a griptilian once before and from what I remember, you pull the axis bar back in order to release the blade. Is that little spring all that holds the bar foward? If that spring were to come out or break, wouldn't the axis bar be able to freely move back, causing the blade to close?


----------



## greenLED

There are 2 of those, one on each side. Even if one broke (which, from what I hear is an extremely rare occurrence), the other one would not allow the axis bar to move freely.


----------



## Burgess

Interesting thread.


_


----------



## matt0

Well, I bit the bullet and just ordered an RSK Mk1 Griptilian.

I went to Bass Pro today to play with the Griptilians and I love them. I'll try and post a pic once it comes in.

:twothumbs


----------



## greenLED

matt0 said:


> Well, I bit the bullet and just ordered an RSK Mk1 Griptilian.
> 
> I went to Bass Pro today to play with the Griptilians and I love them. I'll try and post a pic once it comes in.
> 
> :twothumbs



NICE!! Please do post pics!


----------



## bullfrog

I own and love a bunch of mini-grips (the handle on the full size seems to big and wide for my taste) - all 555s with the sheepsfoot blade - which have been my EDC for the past year. One of my favorite all time knives. I would love to see them bring back those groovy colors from a few years back - specifically that wild green and orange. The current light blue isn't "out there" enough!

With that said, another benchmade caught my eye, the HK 14210, and I'm wondering if anyone has carried it and can compare it (PRICE ASIDE) to the mini-grip? The link is below:

http://www.knifecenter.com/kc_new/store_detail.html?s=BMHK14210

Its about the same blade length but I'm assuming a bit beefier - I have the big brother, the 14205, and love it for heavier use than my mini-grip...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kaichu dento

I think they really hit it out of the ballpark when they came out with the griptilians and although I don't have one for personal use I've given quite a few of them away. 

Haven't got my hands the HK models but while we're posting links of other BM's, here's one that I'm planning on getting soon!
http://www.knifecenter.com/knifecenter/bnchmd/images/480.jpg


----------



## matt0

The axis-lock is really growing on me. I like how it keeps the blade closed but with one slide of the lock you can flick the blade open...

:twothumbs
















I love the stonewashed finish. It matches my Atwood Nibble perfectly.


----------



## cl0123

Lots of superb photos of Griptilian knives, making this a very good and informative read. 

I just followed one of the links to the Moore Cutlery and saw that they have 1 orange scale "in stock". Not sure if 1 means 1 really available or just a place holder. Hopefully, someone will snatch the temptation away from me,  and I don't even have a full-sized Griptilian to begin with. 

My first and only mini-Grip is the pink HG one with a hole on the blade from New Graham Knives. Photos can sometimes be deceiving because I think it is smaller than I picture it. Comparing them side by side, I tend to prefer the feel of the UKPK's flat-sandwich-like scales. Or, perhaps my just hand feels more "secure" when there is something for my pinky to grab on to. The pink mini-Grip's handle seems a bit short for my paws. I went back to look at another thread under the Custom Forge with a side-by-side shot of the full and mini-grips and am thinking I should try out the regular-sized Griptililan as well.

Yet, the challenge is costs. A full-sized Griptilian + Kevin Wilkins scales = SF M6? :sigh: :shrug: Am I the only affected by the economy's downturn? :shakehead

With Aloha, 

Clarence


----------



## greenLED

cl0123 said:


> I just followed one of the links to the Moore Cutlery and saw that they have 1 orange scale "in stock". Not sure if 1 means 1 really available or just a place holder. Hopefully, someone will snatch the temptation away from me,  and I don't even have a full-sized Griptilian to begin with.


Prolly a set of Griptilikins?


----------



## cl0123

greenLED said:


> Prolly a set of Griptilikins?



Griptilikins in your favorite color? 

With Aloha and wish you Mele Kalikimaka!

Clarence


----------



## greenLED

Show me GID scales and we can talk.


----------



## lew187

wud u prefer the mini grip or the full size grip as edc knife? cannot decide...
My hand has 3.74 inches wideness.

Better mini grip for me?

help :mecry:

damn


----------



## Bear Claw Chris Lappe

You guys just made me do it! 

Latest Grip' family photo.







1st Row
558-YEL Ritter RSK-1 Mini
550-GRN
556-PNK
556-BLU
553

2nd Row
Blackwater BWF-5
551
552 Ritter RSK-1
550SBKHGSL
555HG

3rd Row
551BKSN
550
550HG
551SBK
551BKODD2


----------



## cl0123

How many hands do you have? 

I will be very happy with just the left-hand column. Don't even know there was once a green Grip. Thanks for sharing the family album.

With Aloha,

Clarence


----------



## greenLED

Bear Claw Chris Lappe said:


> You guys just made me do it!
> 
> Latest Grip' family photo.



You're missing the purple ones! :nana:


Seriously, though... 


(If somebody knows of a source of green scales, please lemme know.)


----------



## bullfrog

lew187 said:


> wud u prefer the mini grip or the full size grip as edc knife? cannot decide...
> My hand has 3.74 inches wideness.
> 
> Better mini grip for me?
> 
> help :mecry:
> 
> damn



As an EDC, for me my full size is a bit too big to carry around town - its very thick due to the robustness of the handle and feels awkward in my pocket, either clipped or "free" in my pocket. 

I'm in nyc and knives are always a hot-button issue with the police so I never clip mine on my pants as cops look for the clip - I always let it ride at the bottom of my back or side pocket - this is not comfortable at all with my full size but perfect with my mini. 

Also, realistically the mini has been just as useful and capable in all situations as my full size.

However, when I don't have to worry about carrying a knife in public and am in the country, I opt for my full size grip or my HK 14205.

If you want a true edc that you'll feel comfortable carrying ANYWHERE, go mini... or buy both :devil:


----------



## Bear Claw Chris Lappe

greenLED said:


> You're missing the purple ones! :nana:



I ain't quit hunting yet! :twothumbs


----------



## lew187

whats "better": black blade or silver blade?


----------



## greenLED

lew187 said:


> wud u prefer the mini grip or the full size grip as edc knife? cannot decide...




From this thread (and this other one):



greenLED said:


> ...size difference between the full size and mini Grips (same applies to the Ritter Grips).
> 
> 
> Full size vs. Mini vs. Cross pen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full size:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini:



My hand is about 3.25" measured across my knuckles. Read post #21 on the first link above, as it has a good comment about choosing the "right" size.




Bear Claw Chris Lappe said:


> I ain't quit hunting yet! :twothumbs


Good luck & Looking forward to more pics!


----------



## StriderSMF

I was really wanting one of these but i cant find one with a plain edge and olive colored handle i think there all sold out or something?:thinking:


----------



## Bear Claw Chris Lappe

StriderSMF said:


> I was really wanting one of these but i cant find one with a plain edge and olive colored handle i think there all sold out or something?:thinking:



You can get the Cabelas D2 steel one in OD handles.


----------



## StriderSMF

Yea but those are pricey because its cabelas and i dont think you can get the plain edge just the combo edge and i dont want the combo edge i used to go for the combo edge but i started wanting to have the option of maybe resharpining them and with the combo edge that aint happening lol


----------



## Bear Claw Chris Lappe

StriderSMF said:


> Yea but those are pricey because its cabelas and i dont think you can get the plain edge just the combo edge



You can get the Cabelas ones in plain edge.

Cabelas 551BKODD2 plain edge Olive Drab in D2.


----------



## StriderSMF

Thats the one i want i will have to go check it out but i dont think i saw it last time i looked i will check again thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## Bear Claw Chris Lappe

StriderSMF said:


> Thats the one i want i will have to go check it out but i dont think i saw it last time i looked i will check again thanks:thumbsup:



I just checked, and Cabelas does only show a Combo edge on the webiste, but just to the right of the picture, where there is a pull down menu that says "Model", you can choose plain or serrated.


----------



## StriderSMF

cool thanks


----------



## Cosmo7809

Bear Claw Chris Lappe said:


> You guys just made me do it!
> 
> Latest Grip' family photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing how a picture can make you feel all warm and fuzzy inside. Seriously though, killer collection wish I had even half!


----------



## Bear Claw Chris Lappe

Anyone else catch the pilot episode of "Homeland Security USA" last night?

After a drug dog alerted to the spare tire on a truck, and an X-ray showed some packages inside the tire, a CBP officer cut the tire open with a 551SBK Griptilian.







And to REALLY get me going for 2009, check out what's coming this year!!!

551ORG Blaze Orange Griptilian!!!!!!


----------



## cl0123

Bear Claw Chris Lappe said:


> And to REALLY get me going for 2009, check out what's coming this year!!!
> 
> 551ORG Blaze Orange Griptilian!!!!!!



:twothumbs Wow, where, when, and how much?

Anyone offering it yet? Is it available on the Benchmade site?

 Going to google now.

With Aloha, 

Clarence


----------



## Bear Claw Chris Lappe

cl0123 said:


> :twothumbs Wow, where, when, and how much?
> 
> Anyone offering it yet? Is it available on the Benchmade site?
> 
> Going to google now.
> 
> With Aloha,
> 
> Clarence



Haven't found it yet, it probably won't be "out" until after the SHOT show this month.


----------



## cl0123

Bear Claw Chris Lappe said:


> Haven't found it yet, it probably won't be "out" until after the SHOT show this month.


Chris, 

You're right! I can't find anything on Google. I like those bright color handles, sorta adding some island flavors!

With Aloha,

Clarence


----------



## bullfrog

Hope they do the orange in 555 :thumbsup:


----------



## cl0123

bullfrog said:


> Hope they do the orange in 555 :thumbsup:



Orange 555 coming soon....

:naughty:

With Aloha,

Clarence


----------



## greenLED

:laughing: Cool. My son saw Cosmo's pic and said "do they make those in orange?"


----------



## Cosmo7809

greenLED said:


> :laughing: Cool. My son saw Cosmo's pic and said "do they make those in orange?"


Wish I could take credit... it was actually Bear Claw Chris' photo. I didnt quote it right opps lols!


----------



## Bear Claw Chris Lappe

bullfrog said:


> Hope they do the orange in 555 :thumbsup:



I downloaded the 2009 catalog tonight, the only thing in it is the 551-ORG. No mini's are listed in orange, sorry, I would have grabbed a mini in orange to!!!


----------



## cl0123

Bear Claw Chris Lappe said:


> I downloaded the 2009 catalog tonight, the only thing in it is the 551-ORG. No mini's are listed in orange, sorry, I would have grabbed a mini in orange to!!!


:huh: 

I just spent $64 on a brand new regular-sized Griptilian, :sigh:, and has a tracking number sitting in an email still.

Why didn't I wait a little longer? I like colorful and easily-recoverable-if-dropped tools.

With Aloha, 

Clarence


----------



## CELICA XX

Has anyone seen the new 551-ORG for sale yet ?

Do these have rubber grips, or are they all metal ?

I never had a Benchmade before...


----------



## Sgt. LED

I *WILL* have that 551 Orange!

Oh and the scales are a type of very tough nylon. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kingfisher

My first Benchmade was the 556 Mini Grip.
Here it is just after it was returned from the Benchmade warranty dept (hence the grey box) after one of the omega springs failed. This photo is about …4 years old now.
It came back with 2 new springs, 2 new washers, new scales and new clip, and came back SCARY sharp.
Great international customer service from Benchmade. It cost me about £7 insured post one way since I bought the knife in the U.S.A.


----------



## sigsour

I just got my mini-grip 556 yesterday for my birthday. I cant wait for the orange 551.


----------



## Anders

Hi.

I just ordered a mini-grip 556 from lighthound 

This would be my second one, I.ll have a BM550HG already.

Anders


----------



## merlin

I love my Griptilian 553 (Black Tanto, Serrated). My girlfriend bought this for me for my Birthday. I'll add a action pic when I get a chance.

+10,000 for Griptilian!

:twothumbs


----------



## 2xTap

The Benchie BM551-ORG is available now.......I just ordered one. Can't wait for it to arrive. I have a feeling these are going to be big sellers for Benchmade.

Get'cha one..........http://www.knifeworks.com/benchmadeorangegriptilianmodifieddroppointplainedge.aspx


2xTap


----------



## Cosmo7809

Wow.... that is very nice.... Hope they make em in minis!


----------



## Gary007

ordered one this morning :twothumbs



2xTap said:


> The Benchie BM551-ORG is available now.......I just ordered one. Can't wait for it to arrive. I have a feeling these are going to be big sellers for Benchmade.
> 
> Get'cha one..........http://www.knifeworks.com/benchmadeorangegriptilianmodifieddroppointplainedge.aspx
> 
> 
> 2xTap


----------



## bullfrog

Cosmo7809 said:


> Wow.... that is very nice.... Hope they make em in minis!



+1

Bring on the Orange 555s!


----------



## Sgt. LED

Crap it's already out of stock!

I will have one....................


----------



## cl0123

Sgt. LED said:


> Crap it's already out of stock!
> 
> I will have one....................


Wow! That was fast! I didn't even see the line....

With Aloha, 

Clarence


----------



## Gary007

Sgt. LED said:


> Crap it's already out of stock!
> 
> I will have one....................



whew, i ordered just in time!


----------



## 2xTap

Yeah, those sold out real quick. Either they didn't get many in stock or they are going to be better sellers than I thought! Glad I came upon them when I did.

2xTap


----------



## mcmc

The orange color, though neat, just doesn't do it for me - too friendly =) If they had a large in the yellow that the mini's come in...nice!

I edc a RSK large in black. I've lost two more - RSK with OD handles and SS clip, and a RSK mini in yellow. I hate myself for that =D

I'd like to try out those Griptilikins but I could buy a RSK and a regular grip for nearly the same price as one set of scales...does anyone else make aftermarket scales for the Griptilian?


----------



## mcmc

greenLED said:


> Thank you very much, Jeff.
> 
> I must have older minigrips; both are 440C.
> 
> Still debating whether the different blade shape and steel justify the extra money. I could basically buy 2 minigrips for the price of a single Ritter. :thinking:




Green - go for it. I've had both, as well as the D2 version - and the blade shape of the RSK is much more useful. It will grow on you as you use it, and you will see what all the what looks like hype on Ritter's site, really means in the real world. I.e., he knows his stuff =) Beefier blade, wider chord, means more power and sturdiness, and more belly for slicing efficiency. The finish doesn't need to constantly be wiped off b/c of its stonewash look (the satin sheen on the 154CM is great but you cut one package and there's tape residue looking very ugly at you on the blade).

Sure, you could buy two regular Grips, but just buy one RSK and that's all you need to carry =)

And, it truly is amazing how much longer the S30V holds a sharper edge. Plus, I don't find it harder to sharpen much at all. The 154CM takes an edge easier, sure, but that also means you'll be sharpening more often. The S30V material is an amazing steel.


----------



## greenLED

Thanks, mcmc. I actually went ahead and bought a mini Ritter a while back. You're right, the blade profile looks nicer and feels a lot beefier.


----------



## CELICA XX

2xTap said:


> The Benchie BM551-ORG is available now.......I just ordered one. Can't wait for it to arrive. I have a feeling these are going to be big sellers for Benchmade.
> 
> Get'cha one..........http://www.knifeworks.com/benchmadeorangegriptilianmodifieddroppointplainedge.aspx



Did you pay $100 for the orange ???


----------



## 2xTap

CELICA XX,

No, that is just the suggested retail price. The actual selling price they had listed when they were in-stock was $67.95 when I ordered mine.

2xTap


----------



## CELICA XX

2xTap said:


> CELICA XX,
> 
> No, that is just the suggested retail price. The actual selling price they had listed when they were in-stock was $67.95 when I ordered mine.



Sounds good... I will keep checking back on that store.

Thanks !!


----------



## Gary007

Look what I got today: :twothumbs


----------



## mcmc

Looks pretty slick, actually =) Nice grab.

GreenLED - glad you like your MiniRSK! What a wonderful knife =)


----------



## greenLED

Very cool pics, Gary.

mcmc - yup, it's the coolest knife. I'm still carrying the regular minigrip, though.


----------



## PG5768

Have you seen this beauty yet?

http://www.aeromedix.com/product-ex...s&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=DR Valentines


----------



## LEDmodMan

Dang, those Griptilikins grip panels are sweet!!! I like the green/black combo, but as another poster has already said, they're just a bit too expensive. I've had my Ritter Mk1 for about 3 or 4 years now (I bought it from This_Is_Nascar on here shortly after they came out), and I love it!

I have to admit though, I carry my 710 D2 more often. I just don't care for the plastic handles of the griptilian. With the Griptilikins, I might carry it more, but they're just too expensive. I was glad to see BM switch to 154cm from 440c. I actually really like 154cm blades (this stainless steel was developed for jet turbine compressor blades).



greenLED said:


> There are 2 of those, one on each side. Even if one broke (which, from what I hear is an extremely rare occurrence), the other one would not allow the axis bar to move freely.



Unfortunately, I think the Omega springs break more frequently then BM likes to admit. I still LOVE the Axis lock, but this is definitely a weak point in the system.

About a month ago, one of the springs on my 943 Osborne (also bought from T_I_N) broke. Granted, this knife sees more use than ANY other in my collection (carried every day for a little over 4 years now; minus airport flying hours on trips of course). When I called BM up to inquire about the warranty procedure, the lady one the phone told me, "Those break all... Um just send it in and we'll fix it for you." I think she slipped up a little, because when I pressed her, she wouldn't say it again. :thinking:

I think I'll miss the 943 too much, so I still haven't sent it in (and BM won't send parts...).


----------



## kaichu dento

LEDmodMan said:


> I have to admit though, I carry my 710 D2 more often. I just don't care for the plastic handles of the griptilian.
> 
> Unfortunately, I think the Omega springs break more frequently then BM likes to admit. I still LOVE the Axis lock, but this is definitely a weak point in the system.
> 
> About a month ago, one of the springs on my 943 Osborne (also bought from T_I_N) broke. Granted, this knife sees more use than ANY other in my collection (carried every day for a little over 4 years now; minus airport flying hours on trips of course). When I called BM up to inquire about the warranty procedure, the lady one the phone told me, "Those break all... Um just send it in and we'll fix it for you." I think she slipped up a little, because when I pressed her, she wouldn't say it again. :thinking:


I've been carrying my 705 for 10 years now and still no problems. Haven't had problems with any other of my Axis lock springs but the 705 is the only one I've carried and used so much. 

The Griptilian handles feel really nice to me and I reccomend them all the time, but the best feeling grip of all the Benchmades is the one on the 520 and 525! :twothumbs


----------



## Cosmo7809

Back in stock guys :thumbsup:

Also seems like someone had a premade lanyard just sitting around that goes perfect with the mini grip


----------



## dilbert

I like that 551-ORG! Is 67.95 + 7.95 shipping a good price on one of these? Seems a little steep for shipping for a little knife. What online stores are generally recommended?


----------



## greenLED

$8 for shipping sounds pretty standard (for UPS, or USPS Priority, at least) to me


----------



## dilbert

You're probably right. I'm just a little concerned that it'll make my other knives seem inferior (Like when I got my first good flashlight and my maglite seemed so dim) so I'm looking for excuses.


----------



## greenLED

dilbert said:


> You're probably right. I'm just a little concerned that it'll make my other knives seem inferior (Like when I got my first good flashlight and my maglite seemed so dim) so I'm looking for excuses.


C'mon, you know you *need* one! ...and better get it fast, before you start needing a Ritter Grip. :devil:


----------



## Bear Claw Chris Lappe

Arrived today!!!!!!


----------



## dilbert

My 551-ORG came in the mail last night. It's about the same size as my Kershaw Whirlwind, but it just seems so much nicer. I hope they come out with a mini in the orange. A mini Griptilian would be the perfect replacement for my Kershaw Scallion... uh-oh, it's starting.


----------



## Bear Claw Chris Lappe

HEY, you got your 551-ORG on my Ritter RSK-1!

No, You got your Ritter RSK-1 on my 551-ORG!






:twothumbs


----------



## greenLED

That's just *wrong*.
(I like it!)


----------



## PG5768

Bear Claw Chris Lappe said:


> HEY, you got your 551-ORG on my Ritter RSK-1!
> 
> No, You got your Ritter RSK-1 on my 551-ORG!
> 
> 
> :twothumbs



Ritter should so make this. Beautiful.


----------



## fitz0527

Wow, glad I stumbled across this thread. Awesome pictures and info.


----------



## schiesz

I got my mini grip today:









Want a better look at the Damascus blade I put on it, click the pics to enlarge


----------



## Stillphoto

Wow, how did I miss this thread?

So my mini griptilian was my first "real" knife...I really wanted a silver bladed knife with the OD handle. At the time, Benchmade wasn't making them that way. So I bought a black handled version from lighthound I believe, and sent it to BM to have it re-gripped (I think that ran $30).

More recently, I realized that with all the other knives I've accumulated, I'd been neglecting my mini grip. Enter Tom Krein.

Over the course of an email or two and a discussion on the phone, I realized it could be made new again. I simply drew the shape I wanted the blade to be (sort of a modified wharncliffe), and sent it off to him.

Result:





It's a whole new knife. The grind he did is unreal - This knife cuts like it never did before. I think he has the edge down to .01. Best of all it's quite easy to keep sharp, not that it needs it. The edge is so small that it cuts even when its getting dull. When I first got the knife back, I used it to cut through the thin plastic wrap on a case of Gatorade. It went through the ring, and continued through a bottle!


----------



## schiesz

That's a nice blade TK did for you. Sort of like the thumbhole modified wharny shape but with the thmbstud. I like it.


----------



## PG5768

Stillphoto said:


> Wow, how did I miss this thread?
> 
> So my mini griptilian was my first "real" knife...I really wanted a silver bladed knife with the OD handle. At the time, Benchmade wasn't making them that way. So I bought a black handled version from lighthound I believe, and sent it to BM to have it re-gripped (I think that ran $30).
> 
> More recently, I realized that with all the other knives I've accumulated, I'd been neglecting my mini grip. Enter Tom Krein.
> 
> Over the course of an email or two and a discussion on the phone, I realized it could be made new again. I simply drew the shape I wanted the blade to be (sort of a modified wharncliffe), and sent it off to him.
> 
> Result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a whole new knife. The grind he did is unreal - This knife cuts like it never did before. I think he has the edge down to .01. Best of all it's quite easy to keep sharp, not that it needs it. The edge is so small that it cuts even when its getting dull. When I first got the knife back, I used it to cut through the thin plastic wrap on a case of Gatorade. It went through the ring, and continued through a bottle!



Wow. :twothumbs That looks great. Tom does excellent work, doesn't he. :thumbsup:


----------



## prime77

I have a minigrip and the full size one as well. I like them both but I like the more solid feel of the scales on the minigrip. I remember reading on some forum that's because the metal plate in the minigrips smaller scales take up more space inside. I can't seem to find where but I read that you can fill the hollow gaps inside of the full size grip with some type of epoxy to make it feel more solid and take away that hollow wack sound you get when flip open and close the blade. Has anyone done this to there full size grips?


----------



## Stillphoto

Yeah, Tom's work and customer service is top notch.


----------



## Joe_Karp

First post, not the last.

Tom Krein does amazing work doesn't he? That's a great looking blade. Grips make good utility knives and are hard to kill. I've owned a few but favor Benchmades with full liners. The one I now own which isn't going anywhere soon is an M2 Ritter.

One of the best deals is that 551BKD2 available from a certain sporting goods place that rhymes with 'TheFella's'. 

Joe


----------



## greenLED

Heya, guys, how do you put a mini-grip back together again? 

I just spent 2+ hours fiddling with the darned thing. I tried a couple of different approaches, and none of them seem very efficient. Especially the part where you have to align the washers and the blade to secure the pivoting post seemed to take a long time.

After much fiddling, what I did was assemble one side of the knife (scales, spring, metal liner, and then I used the pivoting post to align one washer, then the blade. Then I put the other scale back on, slid the second washer in, wriggled it a little and secured the screw.

I'm curious to learn what steps you guys follow.


----------



## PG5768

greenLED said:


> Heya, guys, how do you put a mini-grip back together again?
> 
> I just spent 2+ hours fiddling with the darned thing. I tried a couple of different approaches, and none of them seem very efficient. Especially the part where you have to align the washers and the blade to secure the pivoting post seemed to take a long time.
> 
> After much fiddling, what I did was assemble one side of the knife (scales, spring, metal liner, and then I used the pivoting post to align one washer, then the blade. Then I put the other scale back on, slid the second washer in, wriggled it a little and secured the screw.
> 
> I'm curious to learn what steps you guys follow.



Wish I could help. Haven't take my Grip apart yet, though. This link might help, though:

http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=581554&highlight=griptilian+%22disassembly%22


----------



## schiesz

greenLED said:


> Heya, guys, how do you put a mini-grip back together again?



If he hasn't posted them yet, Kevin Wilkins will have instructions up soon for his Griptilikans handles. I remember i saw him mention somewhere that the mini is a bit tougher than the full size, and he would post instructions for them. I haven't seen the instructions yet though, although I haven't looked very hard yet either. I figured i'd find them when he got his mini grip scales back in stock. Incidentally, Moore Cutlery got them in stock on Friday...


----------



## cl0123

I used a couple of transfer punches to align the parts and slowly wriggling the pivot pin into place. 

Mini, you said? I imagine it will be more difficult. 

With Aloha,

Clarence


----------



## greenLED

Cool links, guys. I'll have to try the matchstick trick next time. Like I said, aligning the washers and the blade holes was the most time consuming part.

The mini looks a bit different from the pics of that full size Ritter.


----------



## CLHC

Just picked up my first BM.555HG last weekend.


----------



## Bear Claw Chris Lappe

Newest Grip'

551SBKSN-1 with NRA Logo and s30v blade.


----------



## windmill

I'm not sure wich type of Mini Grip I should buy.. the 555 with the sheepsfoot blade and the spydie hole or the classical drop point thumb stud 556 version? 

What do you suggest? 

Pros and cons of each type? 

Thanks


----------



## Sgt. LED

I just ordered a GripWilkins orange scale set for my ritter mini grip. 

I'll try to remember to put up some pics. Oh and I have a nice stone washed arrow clip to put on it instead of the plain black one.


----------



## schiesz

windmill said:


> I'm not sure wich type of Mini Grip I should buy.. the 555 with the sheepsfoot blade and the spydie hole or the classical drop point thumb stud 556 version?



I now have both, and don't really have a preference between them. I usually like thumbstuds, but the hole works equally well on these and both are super smooth opening. I _MIGHT_ slightly prefer the sheepsfoot blade, which is different than my normal preference for drop and spear points as well. 

I also have 3 different steels, and have run into very little practical differences between them. I don't think you can go wrong with a mini grip...


----------



## greenLED

windmill said:


> I'm not sure wich type of Mini Grip I should buy.. the 555 with the sheepsfoot blade and the spydie hole or the classical drop point thumb stud 556 version?
> 
> What do you suggest?
> 
> Pros and cons of each type?
> 
> Thanks


:welcome: windmill

IMO, there really isn't a pro/con situation between the two models, but rather a matter of personal preference.

I prefer the thumbstub, BTW.


----------



## windmill

Ok! Thank you for your welcome and replies.. 

My original choice would have been for the standard drop point but looking closely at the other shape still makes me think... 

I might solve the problem getting both..


----------



## yuk

I am very disappointed with my 556 Mini-Grip. I have it for about a month now and although I love its weight, the blade shape and the Axis lock I already have problems with it. 
One of the omega springs broke while opening the knife and the blade chipped without logical reason. I mean I don't use the knife for chopping woods, prying things open or stuff like that. 
I was emailed Benchmade and they will send me a new spring for free, but I have to reprofile the blade myself. I was expecting better performance and quality from a "Benchmade" knife... :shakehead


----------



## Deputy T.

I bought my wife her 550 for Christmas 2007 to replace the cheap swap meet combo edge folder she's had in her purse since we met. I actually knew nothing of Benchmades and very little about knives when when I walked into the gunshop. I looked for a knife of similar size to her's with a combo edge and when I picked up the 550 I was extremely impressed by the solid feel. I liked is so much I picked a 551 from lighthound along with my battery/bulb order.

Just a couple weeks ago my wife tells me she likes her knife but she prefer a smaller blade with a plain edge and a thumbs stud instead of "that hole." Today I just put in my order for a 151 for myself and 556 laser engraved with my wifes name knifeworks (thanks to this thread I found knifeworks.com.)

Below is my E1e and 551 that I carry always, and the E2e and 550 that my wife keeps in her purse.


----------



## paintballdad

Who has the best prices for a 555 mini grip? Starting to really like these knives. Have a 557 and looking to add the 555 and 556. Thanks


----------



## Bear Claw Chris Lappe

paintballdad said:


> Who has the best prices for a 555 mini grip? Starting to really like these knives. Have a 557 and looking to add the 555 and 556. Thanks



You might find an Ebay seller that may beat them a little, but usually on Griptilians, www.knifeworks.com is some of the best prices.


----------



## Bear Claw Chris Lappe

PG5768 said:


> Ritter should so make this. Beautiful.



They now are, Orange Ritter RSK's became available today on their website.

http://www.aeromedix.com/product-ex...e=ritter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=ritter

First 50 orders gets free shipping with coupon code ORNGMK1


----------



## trickyvic

Mini-RSK


----------



## Bear Claw Chris Lappe

After getting my factory orange Ritter RSK, I took the orange handles from my self-made one,and tried this.

550HG-ORG


----------



## Captain. Glock

yuk said:


> I am very disappointed with my 556 Mini-Grip. I have it for about a month now and although I love its weight, the blade shape and the Axis lock I already have problems with it.
> One of the omega springs broke while opening the knife and the blade chipped without logical reason. I mean I don't use the knife for chopping woods, prying things open or stuff like that.
> I was emailed Benchmade and they will send me a new spring for free, but I have to reprofile the blade myself. I was expecting better performance and quality from a "Benchmade" knife... :shakehead



That's weird I've never heard of anyone having problems like that with a practically new mini. I've used my mini-grip to stab through metal cans, I've rusted it in salt water and a whole lot of other stuff and I haven't had a single problem with it.


----------



## LA OZ

95% of those depicted knives looked like there are unused


----------



## schiesz

Ok, lets see what your used knife looks like LA. Mine all see some use, usually at least one knife each day, but they all look pretty much perfect. I take care of them but don't keep them from any task either...


----------



## Boy SureFire

going to hafta hide my checkbook from myself if don't stop reading these forums:shakehead


----------



## SIMON LEONE

that's mine ... but it was kinda new when taking this picture (~ one year)


----------



## greenLED

LA OZ said:


> 95% of those depicted knives looked like there are unused


There's definitely some users out there:



 



The handles pretty much don't wear out, unless you really abuse them.


----------



## bullfrog

Owned a bunch and they are truly great knives - my favorite by far is the 555 as evidenced by my pics 

I know this is heresy but I don't own any of my grippies anymore 

I've pretty much sold all my folders (except for my SAK Farmer and Emerson mini CQC-7) in favor of carrying sub 3" fixed blades... Though, I might have to pic a 555 up again at some point...


----------



## gpia7r

My 553 SBK is on the way 

Tanto blade, black finish

$65 or so at BladeHQ, not bad at all


----------



## gbleeker

These are my new modded BM Grips!


----------



## NaturalMystic

gbleeker said:


> These are my new modded BM Grips!



Those are beautifully done! Where'd you get those scales, and the Damascus blade on the carbon fiber model? I wouldn't mind some of those CF scales for my Ritter Mini Grip.

BTW don't those saw-toothed "spacers" between the scales hurt your hands with repeated use?


----------



## gbleeker

NaturalMystic said:


> Those are beautifully done! Where'd you get those scales, and the Damascus blade on the carbon fiber model? I wouldn't mind some of those CF scales for my Ritter Mini Grip.
> 
> BTW don't those saw-toothed "spacers" between the scales hurt your hands with repeated use?




Ya, the spacers are very "grippy" and I would imagine could cut your hands if you squeezed super hard. It is very functional - but I am not planning on using either of these for my EDC knife day in and day out. 

I use primarily my D2 black grip from Cabelas for EDC


----------



## waynejitsu

which steel do you like the best?
I have owned the original 440C (still own) and most all of the various colored handles too.
Then upgraded 154CM
Cabelas D2 (still own)
Ritter M2 (lost in work uniforms, that SUCKS!!!) very rare knife.
Ritter S30V (still own)


----------



## Boy SureFire

anyone seen the orange grips from this thread?



2xTap said:


> Here's my latest to the "Orange Knife" stable..............
> 
> *Benchmade 551-ORG Griptilian*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2xTap


----------



## derrickd803

LA OZ said:


> 95% of those depicted knives looked like there are unused



Here are mine 556YEL and 557SBKOD, soon to be 556OD (this ones for you LA OZ) Sorry for the crappy pics.


----------



## Steve Andrews

I have quite a few Grips..





My favourites are the Ritters, especially the M2 High Speed knives.


----------



## greenLED

Hey, Steve, what's the story behind that "bare" steel clip on the Ritter?

My mini-Ritter came with it, but the person who sold it to me also included a "stock" Benchmade clip. I think the bare clip looks nicer. I've forgotten who I bought the knife from, so I can't ask what the story is. :thanks:


----------



## Steve Andrews

The arrow clip came from another Benchmade..I'm not sure which model....and I swapped it onto the RSK.

I don't really like the clips that Benchmade do that have the glossy black coating. I have removed it from some my clips by using an "electric wire brushing machine thingy " that we have at work: 





Benchmade have great customer service and if you ask them, they will send you the clip that you want free of charge.


----------



## Legend

Here's my 551:


----------



## Gimpy00Wang

Another Mini RSK user:





- Chris


----------



## greenLED

Steve Andrews said:


> The arrow clip came from another Benchmade..I'm not sure which model....and I swapped it onto the RSK.



Thanks, Steve!


----------



## alphazeta

greenLED said:


> Thanks, Steve!



My BM 530 lightweight pardue came with that "arrow" clip. I think my Bradley Alias II (made by benchmade) also came with that clip.


----------



## greenLED

alphazeta said:


> My BM 530 lightweight pardue came with that "arrow" clip. I think my Bradley Alias II (made by benchmade) also came with that clip.


Awesome info, alphazeta. The clip I have looks like the one on the Bradley Alias:


----------



## Federal LG

Awesome!

That´s it! I´ll pick one *Mini Griptilian* for EDC...

Which should I get ? 

The original blade or the modified drop point blade ? Why ??

Both looks good for me...


----------



## greenLED

matter of personal preference, if you ask me (I don't like the sheepsfoot with hole opening style, for example).


----------



## schiesz

Its funny really, I usually only like spear point type blades, and studs rather than holes, but my favorite grip is the modified sheepsfoot with the round hole. I even prefer this one over my damascus spear point with studs. I don't understand it really, but the sheepsfoot blade works very very well on a mini grip. The oval hole is okay, but the round hole seems to be perfect to me.


----------



## Federal LG

But...

If we analyze the grip... is it the same ? Which one has better grip with your thumb over the back of the blade ?

And what about thickness ? I suppose they have the same thickness, right ? (sheepfoot and modified drop point)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Federal LG

*Please*, can someone post a picture of a sheepfoot griptilian and a drop point griptilian, both opened, side by side ?

I want to compare their sizes and blade shape, with that perspective...


----------



## Roberts30

Man these knives look awsome, I have to get me a Benchmade


----------



## bullfrog

bullfrog said:


> Owned a bunch and they are truly great knives - my favorite by far is the 555 as evidenced by my pics
> 
> I know this is heresy but I don't own any of my grippies anymore
> 
> I've pretty much sold all my folders (except for my SAK Farmer and Emerson mini CQC-7) in favor of carrying sub 3" fixed blades... Though, I might have to pic a 555 up again at some point...



Well, three months after this post I am back in the club :twothumbs

Just bought the exact same model 555 that I sold: black combo-edge with olive handle - I MISSED IT TOO MUCH!


----------



## Boy SureFire

Boy SureFire said:


> going to hafta hide my checkbook from myself if don't stop reading these forums:shakehead


:help: , So I was Browsing CPFM, and let's just say my BM VEX is going to have its first pet griptilian to play with. :sigh: Is there a cure for this sickness(besides an empty wallet). 

P.S. I'll post some unboxing pics when it comes:greenI hate waiting).


----------



## Crenshaw

Gahhh, i was looking for one for quite awhile in BST, but it seems theres hardly anyone who wants to part with their combo edge drop point minigrip

Finally got one in a trade, 556 HG...although i would have prefered a Drop-point, it works too...

Crenshaw


----------



## bullfrog

Crenshaw said:


> Gahhh, i was looking for one for quite awhile in BST, but it seems theres hardly anyone who wants to part with their combo edge drop point minigrip
> 
> Finally got one in a trade, 556 HG...although i would have prefered a Drop-point, it works too...
> 
> Crenshaw



Isnt the 556 a drop-point?


----------



## Crenshaw

bullfrog said:


> Isnt the 556 a drop-point?





555HG rather...modified sheep's foot, black, combo edge.

Crenshaw


----------



## bullfrog

Crenshaw said:


> 555HG rather...modified sheep's foot, black, combo edge.
> 
> Crenshaw



I wish I knew the stock market as well as I did my mini-grips 

You may come to like the 555 blade - it is a really usefull shape too. Perfect for EDC as its no where near as menacing looking as the drop-point.

Well, my new baby arrived today (thanks *allburger*!) - ran it over the sharpmaker and into my EDC bag it goes to join a fixed blade :twothumbs


----------



## Boy SureFire

bullfrog said:


> I wish I knew the stock market as well as I did my mini-grips
> 
> You may come to like the 555 blade - it is a really usefull shape too. Perfect for EDC as its no where near as menacing looking as the drop-point.
> 
> Well, my new baby arrived today (thanks *allburger*!) - ran it over the sharpmaker and into my EDC bag it goes to join a fixed blade :twothumbs


1+ I got my first grip yesterday (555HG Mini Griptilian) it's a nice cutting tool, and it's super easy to flck open/closed.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4041906724/


----------



## Patriot

It sure is nice to be able to operate a folder without removing a thumb or fingers from the grip, isn't it. 





Steve Andrews, you're a serious Grip fan!


----------



## Boy SureFire

It doesn't replace my wanting a BM Bailsong 32(anything over 1.9 incher is illegal here in CA), but I'm thinking another 555 with a black blade would be nice(I'm not addicted, and even if I was what's the big deal)..... anyone wanna buy my lawn mower.

My New BM Grip:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4044236566/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4044236554/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4044236598/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4044236610/

My BM Grip 555HG(Blue Class)+ BM Vex 10750 (Red Class):
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4043630219/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4043630201/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4043630227/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4043630251/


----------



## Crenshaw

Its really growing on me. I cant stop flicking open and closing the knife.

I need to get some sharpening stones! anyone know where i can get decent ones online with free shipping? 

however i do find that i cant get a firm, comfortable grip on it, its a tiny bit too small. While its good enough, I may have to get a regular griptillian if i want one for heavy use. 

I like the look of the stain finish blades though...

I think there are more griptillians in my future.

Crenshaw


----------



## Federal LG

Crenshaw... no sharpening stones! Get one Spyderco Triangle Sharpmaker and be happy!

I just received my first (and new) Benchmade Mini Griptilian! It´s a 555 model (I think...) with yellow handle and plain edge sheepfoot blade!

It´s awesome! I´m amazed with it´s quality! It´s smaller than I thought, but real solid and well constructed!

Oh, and it´s sharp as hell! It will be my EDC for now.

Benchmade rocks!


----------



## Crenshaw

Federal LG said:


> Crenshaw... no sharpening stones! Get one Spyderco Triangle Sharpmaker and be happy!
> 
> I just received my first (and new) Benchmade Mini Griptilian! It´s a 555 model (I think...) with yellow handle and plain edge sheepfoot blade!
> 
> It´s awesome! I´m amazed with it´s quality! It´s smaller than I thought, but real solid and well constructed!
> 
> Oh, and it´s sharp as hell! It will be my EDC for now.
> 
> Benchmade rocks!



Indeed, i will have to look for one locally, hopefully i can find one...

I am also a convert, I used to wonder why Buy benchmade when there are plenty of DX knives.....

the DX knives still have thier place...but the benchmade is still my bag carry edc. Not pocket carry though...as its actually illegal to carry one here...but with a bag its less conspicuous

Crenshaw


----------



## bullfrog

Federal LG said:


> Crenshaw... no sharpening stones! Get one Spyderco Triangle Sharpmaker and be happy!



Big +1 to that!

I can literally split a hair after my 555 is run over the Sharpmaker - 154CM takes a really awesome edge, easily!


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy

I'm loving my Fixed Griptillian :thumbsup:

Crenshaw: I highly recommend the Edge Pro Apex. It's about twice the price of a sharpmaker, but well worth it. :twothumbs:

If you want to see the edge it can put on a knife, just send one my way, and I'll sharpen it up for the cost of return shipping :thumbsup:


----------



## greenLED

Sad to report I lost my 556 in a recent field trip. :mecry:


...and update to report I found it!!


----------



## wacbzz

So I just read through the nine pages of Griptilian wonder (_9 pages_ lovecpf) and am still left trying to answer my lone question about the Griptilian that I will purchase here in the next couple of days:

Do I buy the orange MK1 from here, or do I buy the 551 ORG from here? $118 vs $63...

I know, I understand the two _main_ differences...

*CPM S30V vs 154CM (In all my reading, the S30V is "supposed to be" the superior steel...)
*Wide chord drop point vs modified drop point (the "beefier" blade is "supposed to be" much better for "everything")


Both have available Benchmade's _Lifesharp_ service and both are orange (a requirement for me, give the pictures below).

I guess I need to examine where and how I will be using this knife - because it WILL be a user and NOT a shelf queen. My wife and I camp unlike most camp...we pack our two backpacks and walk off into the woods. We use no tents, we hammock (did I just use that word as a verb?!?). We carry everything we will use in, and we carry the garbage out...(yeah, that is a Jetboil, and that is hot sauce, and those are Pacer Poles)











...so I want a knife that I can do multiple things with...make firesticks, cut cord, process food, use with my firesteel, etc, etc, etc. 

I like the _looks_ of the MK1 over the 551 (as in, "it seems like it will handle anything thrown at it"), but does that justify _double_ the price?

Does anyone here have both? 

Thanks for any input you guys may have.


----------



## greenLED

wacbzz, if I were doing what you describe doing, I'd go for the MK1.


----------



## Dances with Flashlight

greenLED said:


> wacbzz, if I were doing what you describe doing, I'd go for the MK1.



+1

But seriously consider the somewhat smaller Mini-Grip version. It's more than adequate in size for most uses, but seems to fit smaller hands very, very well.


----------



## tundratrader

So I live in a town with ZERO local option to buy decent knives. I am looking at getting an X-15 steel griptillian. My first question is how is this steel? I am completely unfamiliar with it but like that it is total stainless and I wont have to worry about that. My biggest question is, how tight is the pocket clip? I need something that is strider sng tight, to stay clipped into my turnouts as a backup. 

Thanks
Zach


----------



## jzmtl

Just got a mini-grip, now I remember why I stick with full sized knives. It's too dang small to manipulate one handed, already nicked myself several times, luckily only skin damage and no bleeding. I suppose for someone with small hands it'll work.



tundratrader said:


> So I live in a town with ZERO local option to buy decent knives. I am looking at getting an X-15 steel griptillian. My first question is how is this steel? I am completely unfamiliar with it but like that it is total stainless and I wont have to worry about that. My biggest question is, how tight is the pocket clip? I need something that is strider sng tight, to stay clipped into my turnouts as a backup.
> 
> Thanks
> Zach



Unless you are soaking wet from salt water all day there's really no point getting X15 IMO, the regular 154CM will be okay as long as you rinse it off and dry it at end of day, and it'll hold an edge longer than X15. Besides rest of knife including liner, lock, and springs are still the same, i.e. could rust. Clip is average as far as knives are concerned, but you can bend the clip and adjust tension.


----------



## Delghi

I recently got a fullsize griptilian, and I should got it earlier.

When I receiced I was worried about the bladeplay, I blamed the plastic handles but I when I adjusted the pivot the the right tension I realized I was wrong: it became rock solid with no hint of bladeplay in any direction, still opening as fast as any axis lock.

Axis lock, light and strong :thumbsup:

Now I'm pretty tempted about the Ritter version too


----------



## Cobweb Hunter

greenLED said:


> wacbzz, if I were doing what you describe doing, I'd go for the MK1.


 
+1.
Either will cut or slice, but keep in mnd that in general you get what you pay for. The much higher transverse toughness of the S30V just might prevent a chip or tip failure under a given hard-use situation. I would want that extra peace of mind. Besides, the finish is something to admire.
Good luck!


----------



## mahoney

The blade shape of the Ritter Griptilian does slice a bit better than the standard grip, that's the good news.

YMMV, etc. I have not been impressed by the S30V steel used in the Ritter Grip. In my experience the edge will chip easily. I have had 3 S30V Ritters, 1 of which is a warranty replacement which chips less than the other 2 did, but still chips. And I'm talking chipping while doing fairly normal knife tasks like whittling a dried hardwood stick to make a fire starter. 

When I got the warranty replacement I did a little experiment using the same sharpening angle and protocol on all blades (29 degrees total) and the same stick, 12 slices with each knife. S30V Ritter Grip 12 chips and microchipping, M2 Ritter Grip 4 chips and microchipping, D2 Grip 1 chip, 440C Grip no chips, Spyderco VG-10 2 chips, 154CM Grip no chips, Kershaw CPM440V 4 chips.

S30V may excel if you are cutting soft abrasive materials, but I found when EDC'ing the Ritter Grip that I had to sharpen it almost as often as a 440A blade, just for chipping instead of dulling. So for me, S30V is not an improvement. YMMV

If you have the money and can wait a couple of months for the knife, there's a pre-sale for M4 Ritter Grips underway...


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

I'm a late arrival to this party and this is not the greatest pic I ever took, but here is my 553 Tanto (gotten because it was a deal, not a Tanto):


----------



## Federal LG

bullfrog said:


> Big +1 to that!
> 
> I can literally split a hair after my 555 is run over the Sharpmaker - 154CM takes a really awesome edge, easily!



Bullfrog, please...

Describe me exactly (every step) how do you sharp your 154CM grip with your Spyder Triangle Sharpmaker... just to teach me.

Thanks in advance! :wave:


----------



## bullfrog

Hey Fed - glad to help!

Well, first things first, here is the order of the rods I use: 30 swipes on the corners of brown, then 30 swipes on the flats of brown, then 30 swipes on the corners of whites, then 30 swipes on the flats of whites...

This will get me to hair splitting.

MAKE SURE THE RODS ARE VERY CLEAN - being a little dirty can have a decent impact on the performance of them. I actually throw them (well place them) in the dishwasher whenever I can remember.

For that extra air bleeding edge, I then strop using the BRKT compounds - first black compound then I switch to green compound.

As far as technique:

I hold the blade perpendicular to the the rods (set at 40*) and pretty simply slowly pull the blade towards me as I bring the blade down along the rod. I alternate sides - I dont do 30 swipes one side, then 30 swipes the other side. It was difficult me at first to really get the hang of it, but after a few weeks I could "feel" the edge catching on the stone - sort of like driving stick - you can "feel" when its time to shift, if that makes sense. I also found that it helped to switch hands for each stroke in the beginning (time consuming I know), but was finding that I was getting very slight inconsitent hits on the edge when just keeping the knife in the same hand when sharpening each side...

To get is crazy sharp its all about CONSISTENCY and setting up even geometry - consistently hitting the edge with even strokes is the most important aspect. I'm also very careful to stop short at the end of each stroke so the tip doesnt slide of the rod as this can lead to rounding the tip.

Its sort of hard for me to explain so please let me know if you have any more questions or if I can clarify in any way!

There are also some pretty decent videos on youtube that helped me to get it down.

As far as stropping if you want to take it to that level, these are the best videos out there: http://www.knivesshipfree.com/pages/Sharpening-Videos

The videos are geared towards convex grinds - not V grinds like the minigrip - but it still explains the basics. Also, if you strop often, over a long enough time span your V grind blade will get semi convexed and lose its secondary bevel (which I think makes a better slicer).

Since I'm going off on a tangent here, I'd recommend picking up a strop - if you give your edc blade a quick strop every few days, you wont need to jump to the sharpmaker unless you REALLY give the blade a good workout and dull it down...

Hope this helps and again let me know if you have any questions


----------



## vitekboi

I just got a mini ritter grip and I love it! The only problem I have on mine is that the blade is slightly off center. It's not touching the handle, but it's close. Should I ignore it, or exchange? Is there anything I can do to make it closer to the center?


----------



## Oddjob

I can't remember where I read it but I think this years Griptilian model coming out is going to have a carbon fibre handle. Anyone have more info?


----------



## Stillphoto

Damn, you were right, look! http://www.benchmade.com/products/551-101
Gold class.


----------



## NaturalMystic

Nice! I wonder how much they are? I'd like to upgrade the scales on my Ritter Mini Grip.
I'm not sure if I'd want to go with the Kevin Wilkins or CSD-Cuscadi Scales yet.


----------



## Stillphoto

Yeah. Been stuck between both of those scale makers as well!


----------



## NaturalMystic

I wouldn't mind being able to cut away part of the liner to allow for a small finger choil at the foot of the blade, and shape the scales accordingly. Hopefully once I move and I have more space in my garage to set up a small workshop area I'll be able to play around with making some micarta scales to fit. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Federal LG

bullfrog said:


> Hey Fed - glad to help!
> 
> Well, first things first, here is the order of the rods I use: 30 swipes on the corners of brown, then 30 swipes on the flats of brown, then 30 swipes on the corners of whites, then 30 swipes on the flats of whites...
> 
> This will get me to hair splitting.
> 
> MAKE SURE THE RODS ARE VERY CLEAN - being a little dirty can have a decent impact on the performance of them. I actually throw them (well place them) in the dishwasher whenever I can remember.
> 
> For that extra air bleeding edge, I then strop using the BRKT compounds - first black compound then I switch to green compound.
> 
> As far as technique:
> 
> I hold the blade perpendicular to the the rods (set at 40*) and pretty simply slowly pull the blade towards me as I bring the blade down along the rod. I alternate sides - I dont do 30 swipes one side, then 30 swipes the other side. It was difficult me at first to really get the hang of it, but after a few weeks I could "feel" the edge catching on the stone - sort of like driving stick - you can "feel" when its time to shift, if that makes sense. I also found that it helped to switch hands for each stroke in the beginning (time consuming I know), but was finding that I was getting very slight inconsitent hits on the edge when just keeping the knife in the same hand when sharpening each side...
> 
> To get is crazy sharp its all about CONSISTENCY and setting up even geometry - consistently hitting the edge with even strokes is the most important aspect. I'm also very careful to stop short at the end of each stroke so the tip doesnt slide of the rod as this can lead to rounding the tip.
> 
> Its sort of hard for me to explain so please let me know if you have any more questions or if I can clarify in any way!
> 
> There are also some pretty decent videos on youtube that helped me to get it down.
> 
> As far as stropping if you want to take it to that level, these are the best videos out there: http://www.knivesshipfree.com/pages/Sharpening-Videos
> 
> The videos are geared towards convex grinds - not V grinds like the minigrip - but it still explains the basics. Also, if you strop often, over a long enough time span your V grind blade will get semi convexed and lose its secondary bevel (which I think makes a better slicer).
> 
> Since I'm going off on a tangent here, I'd recommend picking up a strop - if you give your edc blade a quick strop every few days, you wont need to jump to the sharpmaker unless you REALLY give the blade a good workout and dull it down...
> 
> Hope this helps and again let me know if you have any questions



Awesome!

It helped me a lot...

I tried your tecnique and my mini grip became razor sharp again. 
I understood the tecnique can be always improved, so I already saved your tips in a .doc file for further use.

I will also take care to not blunt the tip, like you said.

Thank you so much for your reply! :thumbsup:

*LG *


----------



## greenLED

NaturalMystic said:


> Nice! I wonder how much they are?


"just" $400...


----------



## Radiophile

Federal LG said:


> Awesome!
> 
> It helped me a lot...
> 
> I tried your tecnique and my mini grip became razor sharp again.
> I understood the tecnique can be always improved, so I already saved your tips in a .doc file for further use.
> 
> I will also take care to not blunt the tip, like you said.
> 
> Thank you so much for your reply! :thumbsup:
> 
> *LG *



Forgive me for butting in here, but I have something important to add. Use very light pressure when sharpening with any rod sharpener! The weight of the blade is plenty to get it sharp. It may take a little longer, but it'll be best for the blade in the long run, and you'll get the best results. I've read on multiple websites that rod type sharpeners will cause chipping of some super hard stainless steels - specifically S30V.


----------



## Federal LG

Got it.

Thanks Radio! :thumbsup:


----------



## slasher667

just got my first benchmade yesterday, ive been drooling over the mini grip for almost 2 years now, im glad i got the fullsize 551SBK now, its the perfect EDC compliment to my fenix LD10, im not usually a fan of serrations, but for $80 in store i wont complain :twothumbs


----------



## Advil

i just ordered a Mini Grip. I wanted the thumbstud but Amazon only had the 555 so oh well


----------



## schiesz

I have a few of each, and usually prefer a stud, but i think I like the sheepsfoot blade and hole of the 555 the best of them all.


----------



## jp2515

The Griptilians, my favorite line from Benchmade


----------



## Advil

I loved the 555HG so much that i got another one. But I haven't opened it yet because I kind of want the blue one. anyone wanna trade??


----------



## schiesz

Just get another.  I have 4 right now... Blue would be nice. I like my neon green one.


----------



## Radiophile

I finally joined the fray and found a deal for a 556 Mini-Grip. Love it! Great knife and just the right size for EDC. I didn't have to sharpen it, but I did strop it to bring out a razor sharp edge. After having it a few days I decided to go ahead and buy a full size Griptilian. I decided on a D2 with Olive Drab handle. The Mini is definitely easier to carry, but if I need a knife for some kind of heavy cutting, it'll be the full size which is easier to flip open and surprisingly feels better in the hand even though I have what I think is medium sized hands and everything I read about them suggested the Mini if you don't have large hands.

BTW I paid $60 and $81 shipped, did I do okay? I looked at a lot of websites before I bought and that was the best I could find.


----------



## Advil

my new favorite knife


----------



## Radiophile

Sweet! I wish I'd have bought the blue, but I went with boring black.


----------



## mossyoak

im gonnna get either a blue or yellow one with the droppoint plain edge spydie hole, that setup makes for a hell of a utility beater blade.


----------



## woodlandmand105

I LOVE MY MINI GRIP! THIS IS THE 556. MY EDC PAL. 




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## nastynick12

Ritter Mini Grip M4
Serial Number #144


----------



## romteb

M4...sweet, and that coating looks great.:thumbsup:


----------



## Noop

Here is my Mini Grip in D2 flavor.


----------



## jp2515

Yup go me a M4 Doug Ritter Mini Grip, neat design and the DLC is slick :thumbsup:


----------



## Pellidon

I got a blue mini 556 for $60 at MC Sports in Bloomington Indiana. They were on clearance. 

They have serrated too. 

Goes great with my full size sheepsfoot model. :thumbsup:


----------



## WESBC

I spent all of today reading about the griptilian and going through countless pictures/videos/reviews. I placed an order for the Doug Ritter Griptilian at about 3pm, and just a few minutes ago bought the Wilkins grips (only 2 left, so I felt like I had to). I really hope this knife impresses me and is better than my current EDC, a BM Mini-Skirmish.


----------



## Melson

Anybody's clip getting the paint worn off and some scratches like mine?

It really is no big deal, but I noticed when I work at a local restaurant (boss is cool with me having my knife for opening boxes, etc.) that it presses up against metal when I'm preparing food, thus scratching it up a bit. Also the regular wear and tear doesn't help either.

It's no big deal but something to consider, I'll have to post pictures of my baby grip soon :naughty:


----------



## rrr-rrr-rrrr




----------



## greenLED

Noop said:


> Here is my Mini Grip in D2 flavor.


That's absolutely terrible, horrible, despicable! People shouldn't be allowed to have such a monstrosity. Send it to me; I'll make sure to dispose of it properly. 

...oh, an :welcome:


----------



## WESBC

I just realized that I never posted pics of my RitterGriptilikin


----------



## 2000xlt

SIMON LEONE said:


> that's mine ... but it was kinda new when taking this picture (~ one year)



I love that pic, thats why i got my 555


----------



## gswitter

Tubig said:


>


I've been carrying this combo (in orange) lately as well. The combination of Ritter and Wilkins makes for an expensive Griptilian, but it's worth it. Great knife!


----------



## ray2010

Radiophile said:


> I finally joined the fray and found a deal for a 556 Mini-Grip. Love it! Great knife and just the right size for EDC. I didn't have to sharpen it, but I did strop it to bring out a razor sharp edge. After having it a few days I decided to go ahead and buy a full size Griptilian. I decided on a D2 with Olive Drab handle. The Mini is definitely easier to carry, but if I need a knife for some kind of heavy cutting, it'll be the full size which is easier to flip open and surprisingly feels better in the hand even though I have what I think is medium sized hands and everything I read about them suggested the Mini if you don't have large hands.
> 
> BTW I paid $60 and $81 shipped, did I do okay? I looked at a lot of websites before I bought and that was the best I could find.



I'm interested in the Mini Griptilian, too. The best price I could find was the REI 20% $89.95. You found one for $60?


----------



## mr.squatch

My daily driver. Love my Wilkins grips, will buy more. As you can see, she gets used pretty heavily. Several times I thought she'd break but she's never let me down. 

g


----------



## e1sbaer

Arrived today, benchmade 555HG.
Ordered via ebay. Still the best way for international orders in my experience.
Not sure if I will leave the clip on. For carrying it around in my pocket, it would be more comfortable without it I think.


----------



## Dances with Flashlight

Got this today in an e-mail from Benchmade and haven't noticed this service before:


----------



## hatman

schiesz said:


> I also have 3 different steels, and have run into very little practical differences between them. I don't think you can go wrong with a mini grip...



Is one of your steels the 440C? I ask because the next step up is twice the price of the 440C mini-Grips.

If there is no difference, I will definitely go with cheaper.


----------



## WESBC




----------



## waynejitsu

Tubig,
Where did you get the grips?
If you make them, can you pm a quote or where I can get them, NICE!!!


----------



## WESBC

Those are Wilkins grips that I purchased from Moore Cutlery. I have more pics of it on the previous page and on my blog.


----------



## DiverDn

I just had to post a note, I was geocaching with a buddy over the weekend and he asked to see my knife. The next thing I know he was digging in the ground trying to do some maintenance on his geocache.

Last time I loan him my knife.

No chips or dings, so I just have to sharpen it and go on.


----------



## waynejitsu

Tubig- THANKS




DiverDn said:


> I just had to post a note, I was geocaching with a buddy over the weekend and he asked to see my knife. The next thing I know he was digging in the ground trying to do some maintenance on his geocache.
> 
> Last time I loan him my knife.
> 
> No chips or dings, so I just have to sharpen it and go on.




When someone asks to borrow my knife, I ALWAYS ask "what do you plan to do with it" and "how long do you plan to use it".
Like you, I have had too many people think a knife is a pry-bat, screwdriver, scraper, etc.
It is a rare occasion someone uses my knife, LOL!


----------



## ninemm

Crap. I love those Wilkins grips. Do any US dealers still have them in stock?


----------



## waynejitsu

ninemm said:


> Crap. I love those Wilkins grips. Do any US dealers still have them in stock?



http://knives.cx/store/product_info.php?products_id=2769


----------



## Solscud007

Why do people like the Griptilian so much? It seems like any other knife, specially in the benchmade line with axis locks.


----------



## waynejitsu

Solscud007 said:


> Why do people like the Griptilian so much? It seems like any other knife, specially in the benchmade line with axis locks.




For me-
*Super smooth action,
*Fits perfectly in my hand,
*Comes in different sizes,
*Available with different blade configurations,
*Choice of several steel types (I have the 440C, 154CM, 
D2, M2, M4, S30V and waiting for my pre-paid M390),
Choice of different color handles,
Not too big, not too small,


----------



## ninemm

Thanks Wayne. I had searched Moore, but didn't find them.


----------



## waynejitsu

ninemm said:


> Thanks Wayne. I had searched Moore, but didn't find them.



You are welcome:thumbsup:
Was that the one you were looking for in the link?


----------



## ninemm

Yah, though more expensive than I had hoped. Which, is how everything pretty much goes.  Also, wish they still had orange in stock. I may have to put a WTB out some day for an orange set.


----------



## kwak

Does anyone know any other manufacturers of custom scales for the Ritter version of the Griptilian please?

I've tried Wilkins and cuscadi (Custom Division) but they're both out of stock for the full sized Griptilian.


----------



## NaturalMystic

kwak said:


> Does anyone know any other manufacturers of custom scales for the Ritter version of the Griptilian please?
> 
> I've tried Wilkins and cuscadi (Custom Division) but they're both out of stock for the full sized Griptilian.



I can't speak for Wilkins but unless Luke at Cuscadi physically can't work I don't understand what the issue could be. He made my scales to order for my Mini Ritter last year. Based on my communication with him I got the impression that they were made to order.


----------



## kwak

I didn't realise Cuscadi made to order, thanks.
Not to keen on their scales though to be honest so i didn't look to hard.

Are there any other custom scale manufacturers that you guys recommend please?


----------



## HIDblue

Saw this in one of the earlier pages and thought, 'wow, what a great idea.' So, I took the blade from my new 550HG and stuck it on my Orange Gripty.


----------



## kwak

Just to update my previous post, i have placed an order with Cuscadi for some Carbon Fibre Micarta scales.
I'll post some pics when the arrive.

I'm also in talks with another company this time in the US about making some Griptilian scales, this is not likely to come to fruition till at least May though.


----------



## mossyoak

Solscud007 said:


> Why do people like the Griptilian so much? It seems like any other knife, specially in the benchmade line with axis locks.



Cheap
durable
smooth
relatively maintenance free
ergonomic for a wide range of hand sizes and grips


----------



## benthiccracker

Hmmmm... Wonder which one gets the most use/abuse?
The Mini-Grip! I gotta give runner up to the cutter/carbiner.
I do absolutely love the Mini Infidel & the 3550 Auto, but they 
are for more "urban" uses.



showoff by benthiccracker, on Flickr


----------



## vikingr

Here's my EDC, a 556BKOD












Fantastic little knife!


----------



## Beampower

One of my Favourites!


----------



## Burncycle

Another mini grip here, 555BKHG!


----------



## mikehill

Lets ressurect the thread with my new mini Ritter with Cuscadi grips










And the family


----------



## Jay_64

I just bought my bench made mini griptilian 556 yesterday and have a problem already today. It feels like, and acts like, the spring is too tight. The blade will barely move up and down, and has to be moved with one hand holding the handle and the other hand moving the blade. Is there a way to adjust the spring tightness? Why would it have this kind of problem within 24 hours of purchase? I have only used it to peel an apple and open a small bag of peanuts.


----------



## whtwalker

It sounds like the pivot screw is to tight. All you need is loosen to the desired action. I would loctite the final position.


----------



## whtwalker

New deathgrips scales. Mini Ritter grip.


----------

